# First 5 lb lmb in 10 years



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Just caught a 5 lb 1 oz bass at my favorite Dublin pond fishing a windblown bank using a black brush hog. First 5 lber since I caught my pb 5.5 lber when I was 13. Hoping I hook into some more monsters tonight! Putty and Nyall feel free to join me you know where I'm at. I'll be here until it gets dark!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

And findly you get a monster bass and no go pro of if 
Good job on that fish it looks nice and I believe one hell of a fighter.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

1basshunter said:


> And findly you get a monster bass and no go pro of if
> Good job on that fish it looks nice and I believe one hell of a fighter.


Haha actually i do have footage, video will be up later, that thing pulled drag like a truck!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok,I was starting to think you. Were smoking. Something. Lol


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Lies there are no bass in there!


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

:Banane23: lol


Feiwen said:


> Lies there are no bass in there!


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Great catch 1rod. You have to be the luckiest sob when it comes to catchin' fish I know.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha wait until I catch a 20 lb wiper then u can say that, that's next on my list!


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice work bud! I actually went out after dark tonight. Got a 15.5 incher on a chigger craw. I have a second kayak I am borrowing if you have time to go out tomorrow evening.


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

Llew96 said:


> Great catch 1rod. You have to be the luckiest sob when it comes to catchin' fish I know.



No luck involved here....this dude puts in work!!!!!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Great bass. U deserve it, u put in a lot of time. &#127907;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great catch, congrats.


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

Fisher4Life12 said:


> No luck involved here....this dude puts in work!!!!!!



Agreed. 

I don't know if I have ever seen somebody fish as much as this guy. Especially with such a high level of intensity. Definitely has the drive if a pro fisherman should he ever choose to join the tourney circuit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

nyall86 said:


> Nice work bud! I actually went out after dark tonight. Got a 15.5 incher on a chigger craw. I have a second kayak I am borrowing if you have time to go out tomorrow evening.


Thanks for the offer but gotta work tomo evening  I'll get on that yak with u soon though!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

D-Bak said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I don't know if I have ever seen somebody fish as much as this guy. Especially with such a high level of intensity. Definitely has the drive if a pro fisherman should he ever choose to join the tourney circuit.
> 
> ...


Go hard or go home! You should see me catfishing, no one is as focused staring at their rods as I am LOL! I definitely want to start fishing tournaments when I one day have a good job and can afford a boat, a little competition always keeps you on your toes.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Good fish. Good pond.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks! A super knowledgeable fisherman recommended this pond to me ^^


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There are definitely some bigguns in there.
This time of year, sometimes I'll take all the weight off my plastics, cast them across the pond onto the opposite bank, and just kind of "slide" it into the water real quietly. Very, very effective.
My son would tell you now is a great time of year to hook one of those bluegills behind the dorsal fin and use it for big bass bait.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey one rod ... Why don't you fish the flw bfl tournaments ? Just fish as a co angler... The buckeye division fishes mosquito lake buckey lake and 3 or 4 times at the river... Costs 100 bucks and usually toss your boater 20 or 30 bucks for gas depending how far you go.they pay out like 20 places it's a good place to start if you don't have a boat


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

D-Bak said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I don't know if I have ever seen somebody fish as much as this guy. Especially with such a high level of intensity. Definitely has the drive if a pro fisherman should he ever choose to join the tourney circuit.
> 
> ...



Depends on whether his love for fishing outweighs his need to earn a living. Most pros barely make enough to get by, unless they have a second, concurrent career...


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Thanks! A super knowledgeable fisherman recommended this pond to me ^^


Nice fish. Gotta love pond fishing! My largest LMB came out of a pond, although I would always fish live bait, nice job getting it done with artificial. 

Wait till you're 40 with a wife, 3 kids, 2 jobs, a house to maintain, etc. You'll look back on these days very fondly!! I can't wait to retire and revisit my fishing habits of when I was 13 - 25 years old!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

zack2345 said:


> Hey one rod ... Why don't you fish the flw bfl tournaments ? Just fish as a co angler... The buckeye division fishes mosquito lake buckey lake and 3 or 4 times at the river... Costs 100 bucks and usually toss your boater 20 or 30 bucks for gas depending how far you go.they pay out like 20 places it's a good place to start if you don't have a boat


I've fished coangler tournaments in Philadelphia but I didn't like the format, co anglers would have to compete against the boaters. Of my 6 tournaments, I finished first of all the co anglers everytime but among the field of 15-20 boats I got 1 check for 3rd place and several 4-6 place finishes. 

If that flw series has co anglers competing against each other only I would definitely be interested!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Bucks4life said:


> Nice fish. Gotta love pond fishing! My largest LMB came out of a pond, although I would always fish live bait, nice job getting it done with artificial.
> 
> Wait till you're 40 with a wife, 3 kids, 2 jobs, a house to maintain, etc. You'll look back on these days very fondly!! I can't wait to retire and revisit my fishing habits of when I was 13 - 25 years old!


I hear ya, once I start school again I won't have nearly as much time to fish, I'm just praying for a mild winter so I can keep fishing 2-3 times every week!


----------



## ShakyHead (May 21, 2014)

What cast number did you get that bass on? Lets see the video.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Depends on whether his love for fishing outweighs his need to earn a living. Most pros barely make enough to get by, unless they have a second, concurrent career...


Amen... all it takes to make a pro fishermen is time,money,dedication. If we all could put the time and money we put into our 9-5's ,the dedication part would be easy. 

It takes ALOT more then just fishing skills to be a PRO angler...

Lol shoot even most of the good weekend warrior tourny guys are either retired,semi-retired,or single...

Opps almost forgot,nice bass


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

ShakyHead said:


> What cast number did you get that bass on? Lets see the video.


Lol I got it within 30 minutes of when I started fishing it was the first bass of the day. Vid will be up tonight after I finish working!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Amen... all it takes to make a pro fishermen is time,money,dedication. If we all could put the time and money we put into our 9-5's ,the dedication part would be easy.
> 
> It takes ALOT more then just fishing skills to be a PRO angler...
> 
> ...


Yeah being a pro angler is not an ideal or wise profession. First of all, it's nearly impossible to make a living many pro anglers still have part time jobs. Secondly and most importantly, being a pro angler takes a lot of the joy away from fishing, if you ask any pro angler they get almost no pleasure from the tournaments they fish, all they feel is the pressure to succeed and earn a paycheck. 

The best balance IMO is what someone like Marshall does. He has a full time job but is still an accomplished and very successful tournament angler!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Just caught a 5 lb 1 oz bass at my favorite Dublin pond fishing a windblown bank using a black brush hog. First 5 lber since I caught my pb 5.5 lber when I was 13. Hoping I hook into some more monsters tonight! Putty and Nyall feel free to join me you know where I'm at. I'll be here until it gets dark!


Nice job, champ!!!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Video added!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats on your big fish. I like your bait of choice.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Of course..... but hey, at least I have a new pond. Thanks for that I suppose.........


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Had no idea you could fish that pond in Muirfield without a Muirfield HOA pass. Nice fish.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hell yea bro nice catch


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

bman said:


> Had no idea you could fish that pond in Muirfield without a Muirfield HOA pass. Nice fish.



You can't. My secretary lives up there. I've fished several of those ponds with her husband and he makes me carry a guest pass even if we're fishing together. Caught a nice 4.5 pounder once near one of the fairways...


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Oops didn't realize that, I didn't see any signs saying you need a pass to fish. Also have met several fisherman down there who live in the columbus area so for sure they are breaking the rules as well


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Oops didn't realize that, I didn't see any signs saying you need a pass to fish. Also have met several fisherman down there who live in the columbus area so for sure they are breaking the rules as well


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

FYI - I just checked with our secretary. She said that their home owner association works directly with Dublin PD on enforcement. I've never had the stones to fish those ponds without her husband around, mostly because in my experience Dublin PD are the prickliest cops in central Ohio...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice fish - Congrats on the fish!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice bass, and I enjoy all your videos. If you didn't tell us you had went so long without a five pound bass on you scale I would had guessed that it was common for you to catch many big bass. IMHO any fish that makes me smile is a trophy fish for me. Thanks for sharing your fishing video with the rest of us.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Fishingisfun said:


> Very nice bass, and I enjoy all your videos. If you didn't tell us you had went so long without a five pound bass on you scale I would had guessed that it was common for you to catch many big bass. IMHO any fish that makes me smile is a trophy fish for me. Thanks for sharing your fishing video with the rest of us.


Thanks for your support! I'm hoping it doesn't take another 10 years until my next 5 lber lol.:S


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Why can't I find video? Any suggestions welcome. New to the sight and can't figure out where video is. I am using the ohub app on my iPhone if that matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

wannabflyguy said:


> Why can't I find video? Any suggestions welcome. New to the sight and can't figure out where video is. I am using the ohub app on my iPhone if that matters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You have to go back to the original post.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Great lookin catch. Been at it a lot of yrs and have never found the 5 lber inland.

Keep fishin......life is short.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> You can't.


Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------

